# Malaysia airplane had crashed including 2 Canadian



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

239 people's in Malaysia airline had crashed including 2 Canadian RIP 
http://www.cp24.com/world/vietnames...o-where-malaysian-jetliner-vanished-1.1720272


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

zoapaly said:


> 239 people's in Malaysia airline had crashed including 2 Canadian RIP
> http://www.cp24.com/world/vietnames...o-where-malaysian-jetliner-vanished-1.1720272


need to update this, the oil slicks were from some cargo ship and the plane is still missing


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Probably in some jihadists backyard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/03/mh370-electrical-fire/

Here is a good article with one possible, very sensible explanation for what happened to the plane.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It does seem sensible. The question then becomes why wasn't this the first thing looked at?


----------

